# looking for work



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello to all 
I am living in Darwin work as licensed aircraft engineer and want to work in Singapore and later Thailand my Wife is Thai and we want to build a house in Thailand at some stage.
so for now I am looking for a job as Aircraft engineer in Singapore/Thailand and would like to know if any of you know of opportunities
Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

You will likely be applying at the three airports Changi (main), Seletar and Paya Lebar e,g., google search Changi maintenance/aviation jobs etc visit the various accompanying job sites and go down the list to find a matching position. 

2nd, you might add KLIA and Subang airports to expand your search. West Malaysia is a shorter drive across the border to Thailand, in case your wife visits relatives regularly.

3rd option is search private aircraft hangers.

4th alternative- some positions are found in local newspaper classifieds. 

Good luck


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow thank you very much for your help i'll start looking ... did not know there were so many options

Thank you very much again


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

some links to help familiarize you with the aviation industry in singapore.

Aerospace Engineering | Singapore Economic Development Board

Association of Aerospace Industries (Singapore) - Directories

Edit: I found this link too via the AAIS link above. http://www.aerocareer.sg/


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks heaps
started sending some mails already... see what we get..

Best regars

Michael


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

If you are still having a hard time time looking for a job, you might want to ask for help from employment agencies.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Malcome: look up ST Aero - they recruit LAME's ex- Australia

ysayap: which agency would you recommend ??


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the tip 
just finished posting my resume there...

Thanks again I will post if I get some positive rep from ST Aviation.....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Marshall Aerospace too is something you should look at


----------



## anirban (Nov 24, 2012)

*retail job in singapore*

Hi,

This is anirban from india.Currently looking for some retail job opening in singapore.can any 1 guide me regarding the same.


----------

